# Snake Poop does not deter Rats



## Yellowtail (Dec 5, 2017)

Snake poo is being sold with the claim it deters rats, well I've been conducting an experiment that proves it is a Myth.
I have a lot of trouble with rats around my bird aviaries and an endless supply of snake poo and it has no effect whatsoever, I have been spreading it liberally around one aviary and not another and it has no effect at all, in fact rats eat it, Ive watched them on CCTV.
Rats can't get at my birds but their urine is a disease and parasite problem if it gets in the feed or water from above.
I have also relocated 2 Eastern Browns, several RBB's and one wild Diamond to the aviary area (there are plenty of places for them to lurk under the partially suspended aviaries) over the last few years and I still have rats.
Just made them some nice Christmas cakes out of Ratsak and Peanut Butter, look very Christmasy with the green Ratsak. Avoided poison before because it could effect the wild snakes but hopefully they won't eat dead rats.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 5, 2017)

Could you post some pics of the Ratsak cakes?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 5, 2017)

@Yellowtail
Snakes may leave them alone once dead but ratsack doesn't work instantly so a snake may come across one and eat it before it has died. Also many other animals including monitors may scavenge the dead carcass.
Have you tried the old spinning wheel over a bucket of water (in this case probably a wheely bin)?


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 5, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Could you post some pics of the Ratsak cakes?







Scutellatus said:


> @Yellowtail
> Snakes may leave them alone once dead but ratsack doesn't work instantly so a snake may come across one and eat it before it has died. Also many other animals including monitors may scavenge the dead carcass.
> Have you tried the old spinning wheel over a bucket of water (in this case probably a wheely bin)?


Looking at a way to isolate them with temporary mesh around aviary base, hopefully they will die before they tunnel out.


----------



## MANNING (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## vampstorso (Dec 8, 2017)

I guess rats will figure it out...unlike mice ...but I had great success frying mice with electric traps when in my aviary. Had no luck with any other traps or poisons... put out electric traps and absolutely smashed them.

I know rats are another ball game though


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 8, 2017)

Normal rat poisons won't work in an aviary situation because the rodents find the seed more attractive, that why I add peanut butter. My aviaries are rodent proof but they are partially suspended over a slope and seed, nuts etc fall through the floor mesh and pebbles providing a feast underneath. The snakes I have relocated there don't seem to stay around.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 8, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> Normal rat poisons won't work in an aviary situation because the rodents find the seed more attractive, that why I add peanut butter. My aviaries are rodent proof but they are partially suspended over a slope and seed, nuts etc fall through the floor mesh and pebbles providing a feast underneath. The snakes I have relocated there don't seem to stay around.


Have you thought of trying a ground bird like quail under the suspended cages? They could be the clean up team and also provide an extra food source for your snakes.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Peanut butter hasn't failed me yet with trapping rats. Gets them every time. The one disadvantage of having an outdoor woody colony is that it can and does often attract rats.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2017)

Peanut butter doesn't work with mice if you use traps. They eat it off the trap without setting it off.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Peanut butter doesn't work with mice if you use traps. They eat it off the trap without setting it off.


My nan, a good ol fashioned lady makes bucket traps with turning “logs” up the top with peanut butter in the middle of the “log” so they walk across and fall in when the “log” starts spinning after they hop on it, they fall into some ice cold water. Not my favourite method, but I suppose there is worse.

We have had up to 20 rodents in one night with the bucket in outdoor shed.

Edit: when i say log, I just mean a piece of thickish dowel running from hole to hole.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Peanut butter doesn't work with mice if you use traps. They eat it off the trap without setting it off.


Snap traps maybe, those tilt traps are far better for mice.


----------



## vampstorso (Dec 8, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Have you thought of trying a ground bird like quail under the suspended cages? They could be the clean up team and also provide an extra food source for your snakes.




Unfortunately they often create more mess and the scrub etc to house them attracts rodents too

....and if you're super unlucky the rodents will eat their eggs...or them. Very sad.


----------

